# geul und vaals?



## aixa (1. November 2006)

hallo wollte mal fragen ob man an der geul angeln kann?
Wenn ja  welche Fische und was braucht man ausserdem ?
Welche fische gibts im Vaalser angelteich und was für köder sind für die geul geeignet?Bitte helft mir!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (1. November 2006)

*AW: geul und vaals?*

http://www.pos-sportvisserij.nl/de/index.php?id=15432


----------



## Siff-Cop (2. November 2006)

*AW: geul und vaals?*

Hallo AIXA



aixa schrieb:


> hallo wollte mal fragen ob man an der geul angeln kann?!
> Wenn ja welche Fische und was braucht man ausserdem ?


ja kann man, man braucht aber einen spezielle Erlaubniss soweit ich das weiß. Mit der fliege biste da am Besten bedient 



aixa schrieb:


> Welche fische gibts im Vaalser angelteich und was für köder sind für die geul geeignet?Bitte helft mir!


 
Also in Vaalserangelteich sind hauptsächlich Weißfische, Karpfen und Graskarpfen drin, habe aber auch schon Hechte gesehen und Zander gefangen. Aber das war, als es noch alle drei Teiche gab. Seit es nur noch den einen gibt bin ich nicht mehr da gewesen. Aber soweit ich das weiß haben die alles Fische von den beiden oberen da unten rein getan. Achso und Fische darf man da nicht mit nehmen.


----------

